# cpt for laparoscopy with evacuation of hematoma



## rmcginn (May 12, 2010)

What cpt code do I use for laparoscopy with evacuation of intraperitoneal hematoma and cauterization of right ovarian vessel pedicle bleeding. Would this be an unlisted code?


----------



## Kimmers (May 13, 2010)

"58662 Laparascopy, surgical; with fulguration or excision of lesions of the ovary, pelvic viscera, or peritoneal surfeace by any method" is the closest code I could come up with.


----------

